# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  Update Table

## sleezy

l have created a new table so that when a user creates a new table l update the ObjectAudit table by capturing the Tablename,ObjectOwner which is the system_User(),Workstation which is the host_name(),Creationdate takes the default settings....

How do l do this.This has to be done as the user creates the object... Any ideas???

CREATE TABLE 
	ObjectAudit
	(
	 Tablename VARCHAR(50) 
	,Object_Owner VARCHAR NULL 
		DEFAULT SYSTEM_USER
	,Workstation NCHAR(30) NOT NULL 
		DEFAULT HOST_NAME()
	,Creation_Date  DATETIME NOT NULL
		DEFAULT GETDATE()
	,ArchiveDue_Date DATETIME 
		DEFAULT DATEADD(Month,3,GETDATE())
 	)
	 Go

----------

